# 9 mm C.O,L,



## Schuetze (Dec 12, 2021)

The C.O.L. of my reloaded 9 mm Luger vary by around 10 thousandth. Do you guys think that makes a different in performant?

Thanks.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

No. When I set up my crimp I set it up to just remove the flare. I would check a short one just to make sure there is no flare left. You would not be able to shoot the difference as long as they chamber.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

As long as the rounds fit the magazine and then feed from magazine into chamber ... a difference in COL of a ten thousandth of an inch is not going to affect performance . I'm assuming terminal performance but a difference that small will make no practical difference .
Gary


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

No problem, amigo, as long as they feed you should be perfectly fine. Measure the COAL on a box of factory ammo sometime - that's eye opening.


----------



## Schuetze (Dec 12, 2021)

Thanks for your reply guys. Actually that is what I was thinking but beeing fairly new to hand guns and reloading I was wondering and wanted to know what more experienced reloaders think. So, I will keep reloading my 9 mm ammo.


----------



## Longcarbine (Aug 30, 2017)

armoredman said:


> No problem, amigo, as long as they feed you should be perfectly fine. Measure the COAL on a box of factory ammo sometime - that's eye opening.


When I first started reloading I had the same concern as the OP. Like armoredman said, check a box of any factory ammo, eye opening is an understatement.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Longcarbine said:


> When I first started reloading I had the same concern as the OP. Like armoredman said, check a box of any factory ammo, eye opening is an understatement.


When I started reloading in 1967 most manuals didn't even list a COL !
It wouldn't have mattered if they did ...1967 measuring instument was a 12" ruler ( with the Golden Rule printed on it) and a 3 foot Yardstick ... and that was all the measuring tools I had access to for many years .
I set bullet depth with a factory cartridge or crimp into the bullet's crimp groove or cannelure 
...didn't measure doodly-squat !
Gary


----------

